# 2yr surrender with lip growth//Posting for gail from Goldstock



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Sending this out for Gail from GoldStock..
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sorry to send this to everyone this way, but I needed to get the word out quickly, and I have to leave in a little while...I also can't post to [email protected] I have no idea what rescues are near this, but if you all could send to GR contacts and put on lists, I'd appreciate it. They say transport is available!!

Thanks Gail





-----Original Message-----
From: Newsweeq <[email protected]>
To: goldstock2 <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, Nov 15, 2011 8:52 am
Subject: Fwd: "Top of Euth List" Stanton,KY_URGENT PB Golden needs help -

-----Original Message-----
From: Traci Richard <[email protected]>
To: tracirichard <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, Nov 15, 2011 1:16 am
Subject: FW: "Top of Euth List" Stanton,KY_URGENT PB Golden needs help -

*From:* Aster8 [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Tuesday, November 15, 2011 1:00 AM
*To:* [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]
*Cc:* Lisa Cossettini; Cyndi Palmer; [email protected]; Jill Carson
*Subject:* "Top of Euth List" Stanton,KY_URGENT PB Golden needs help - 
*Importance:* High

IMAGINE AGOLDEN AROUND 2 YEARS OLD BEING SURRENDERED?? Shame, shame!!

*From:* Lisa Cossettini [mailto:[email protected]] 
*Sent:* Saturday, November 12, 2011 8:26 PM
*Cc:* [email protected]; [email protected]*Subject**:* KENTUCKY: URGENT - Golden needs help - TOP OF EUTH LIST! 
*Importance:* High

From: McKeehan, Carmen <[email protected]>

Can someone help this poor sweet boy? Transportation is available. 

Please contact [email protected] if you can help him!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do you have the shelter lisitng? I did a search for the Stanton KY A. S., several shelters near Stanton comes up. I was going to send his info to the GR Rescue located in Louisville. 

There's also a Lab Rescue in Lexington that takes Goldens. 

I need more info to contact the groups with, searching but have not been able to find this boy's info.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Stanton, Ky is in Powell County....and the Powell County Dog Pound is in Clay City, Ky. 
Phone# is 606 663 0021
Or email the folks who are attached to the message for more info.

I'm just the messenger this time.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

WLR said:


> Stanton, Ky is in Powell County....and the Powell County Dog Pound is in Clay City, Ky.
> Phone# is 606 663 0021
> Or email the folks who are attached to the message for more info.
> 
> I'm just the messenger this time.


I did find that Stanton was in Powell County but was only able to pull up shelters surrounding Stanton. 

I use to help with Intake for one of the GR Rescues, the Rescues usually want the shelter listing, picture, and shelter contact info. 

That's what I was looking for-I'll look some more, so far haven't been able to pull up the info I needed to send. I'll do a search for the Powell County Dog Pound and see if I can get what I need. 

Thanks!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ugh he's cute, I wish I could have another dog... I hope someone can get some help for him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. Grrand in Louisville, KY and Golden Ret. Rescue and Recovery (Rachel), but have not heard back from either.

Praying for him that he makes it out of the shelter!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

God, I hope someone can get him out of there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News*

Just got a reply from Gail Lustig of Goldstock, that a friend of hers told her this boy was rescued!!!!!!

Urgent - Manhattan | Facebook


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Just got a reply from Gail Lustig of Goldstock, that a friend of hers told her this boy was rescued!!!!!!
> 
> Urgent - Manhattan | Facebook


Thanks Karen, I never did find the info I needed to contact anyone.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Yipee !!! 
Now we have to find Bell a new home. 
New topic tonight with pictures.


----------

